# 6mos old Blue Dumbo male needs a new home ASAP in WA, OR, ID-maybe UT



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

I have a BEAUTIFUL male rat that needs a new home asap. I am going back to college and need to find him a home before Jan 2nd. He is currently living with two dwarf males and has been too rough with them. They are very delicate and can't handle his rough housing! He's a complete sweetheart who LOVES to ride around on your shoulder! He lives up to the manrat name and is very lazy. He needs more burly men to live with and spend his days. 

PLEASE help! I do NOT want to give him to an inexperienced rat owner or have to turn him into the humane society :'(


----------

